# Tag Printing?



## Ringo And Co (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I'm new to the game and wondering if anyone can recommend a company to print up our labels?
Also after some manufacturers contact details.....
I'm screen printing t-shirts, hoodies etc.


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

We love your printing t-shirts, hoodies Business. There are so many doing this business. You give customer to better quality product with a low price it will be the key methods of the business. Automatically your business will improve.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Some suppliers of blanks offer private labeling


----------



## getsokt (Dec 17, 2014)

One company: Next Level. 

I've been purchasing blanks for almost a year now. Quality, price and color range cannot be matched. Many of their shirts feature tearaway labels.

I'm telling you this from purchasing blanks from almost every large blank manufacturer (Hanes, Gildan, American Apparel, etc..) Next Level is hands down the best blank company.

Call them and ask for a catalogue, you can also request a swatch book of fabric samples, they gave both of these to me for free.

I have references for screenprinting shops, not sure if you were asking for references for that as well or if you are screening yourself. Contact me if you need more info.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

Which type of label you looking for? Printing or woven ? 
For woven I would say wovenlabelhk, they can offer very low minimum woven clothing labels. I think it's good for you for starter.


----------

